# christmas is coming...



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

...so i have to make presents for two 8 year old girls that will be staying with us this year (no, I'm not making boxes for their parents!)

This is the first one, my grandaughter is horse crazy, she rides every weekend and is about to start leading the ponies around at the stables.

Made with rosewood and maple. The purpleheart handles are supposed to look like part of the saddle. I only put them on one side though. it would have gotten complicated otherwise


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Beauty!


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

DOH! I must have been at the christmas spirit already. Thats BUBINGA and maple, not rosewood.:surprise::crying:
:wink:


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

No, into many Christmas spirits, about 100 proof? That box is cute! My complements!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice. That design would make a nice coin bank too. 

Or enlarge it and make a Christmas spirit cabinet. >


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Really neat Bob. Can’t believe your not building boxes for there parents lol


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Rick, theres 4 adults coming with the two kids, and they all have to watch their air luggage weights.
(Thats my excuse and I'm sticking to it) :grin::grin::grin:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

sunnybob said:


> Rick, theres 4 adults coming with the two kids, and they all have to watch their air luggage weights.
> (Thats my excuse and I'm sticking to it) :grin::grin::grin:


Sounds legit to me 

I remember back in the day ,we had a paint booth in the drive bays , and I repainted part of my truck.
Worse thing ever was telling people I did it myself,as people just came out of the wood work wanting there vehicles fixed for nothing .
I learned to say no quickly


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Cute as can be, useful too.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That's a gift for a young girl for sure. Put some cute earring in there if she's got pierced ears, or a pretty heart and chain, to top it off.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

You make the coolest things, Bob, I like the color combination and design. and of course your workmanship and finish great as always. The eyes are perfectly located.
Herb


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

That’s really nice, Bob.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks all.
I'm halfway through making the other box, but I've been diverted into getting a house ready to rent out. The owner died three years ago and the house has been sealed ever since untill the estate got settled, so I'm over there 6 hours a day for the last week, and almost certainly the next week. Gets hard doing this stuff when youre old. by the time I get home I'm ready for some of that christmas spirit and bed.
found a better side view;


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Real neat Bob,as always. You certainly have the gift, for making presents. James jj777746


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Very nice gift. Sure they will enjoy it.

Frank


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Excellent. My granddaughters (3) are all into the horses and breath and sleep horses. I bought so much horse stuff last year it must have looked like a fetish. This year may just be the year to try to make something instead.
Congrats.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice, Bob. I'm sure it will be cherished.


----------



## Oupa (Sep 24, 2014)

Really cool present 🎁


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Finally got the house renovated for rental, and found time to finish the other girls xmas present. Except looking at the pictures has made me realise the flocking line is not clean enough, so thats another task to get done.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Beautifully crafted, Bob!


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice and unique box, Bob. Interesting how the hinge holds the top upright. Is that a special hinge?


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

I hope they appreciate how special those are. I hope my granddaughters don't see those!


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Paul, those hinges.... its the first time I have used them and i really like them. I dont plan my boxes in advance, so the hinge doesnt quite match the width of the box. It would have worked better if either the box was narrower for 1, or wide enough for me to fit 2. but I shall certainly buy more of them.
They are sold as Humidor Hinges, this is the link to the UK website i buy my hinges from. They are very solid, and even come with brass round head nails for that old fashioned look.

https://www.prokraft.co.uk/solid-brass-hinges.html


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Interesting, Bob, I've never seen that type of hinge before.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I've just managed to update the clamshell box, finished it today.
Try as i might I could not get the red flocking to look nice. I sliced the base off at the joint, cleaned all the flocking off the sides and re fitted the base with just wipe on poly.
i think it looks much nicer now, fit to be wrapped


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

You never go wrong with a horse. Kids love horses. Very nice and well executed. Merry Christmas, Ho Ho Ho!

I have made a lot of animal puzzles on the scroll saw for kids as well as adults. Last year I made some Griaffes and they were a little woobly so I made a Maple stand for them to sit in. The pattern came from a scroll saw magazine. There were also some key chains and candle sticks for my daughter. People remember the handmade gifts long after the holidays.

Another great gift for both adults and kids are simple spinning tops. Easy to make and a lot of fun for all.


----------

